

MIT Invents a Social Network You Can Wear - ashraful
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3042387/mit-invents-a-social-network-you-can-wear

======
ashraful
More info here for those interested: [http://fluid.media.mit.edu/social-
textiles](http://fluid.media.mit.edu/social-textiles)

